# my poor cold tt



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

carnt put in garage as hubby has that space


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Much thicker here in Woking, thankfully the garage is my parking space


----------



## Wolf_uk (Jun 27, 2008)

Now THIS is a poor TT


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

THATS CRAZZZZZYYYYYY


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Wolf : the kids around your area must be shovelling it onto your motor mate :lol: .....be vigilant !! :twisted:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

All that snow is making Scotland jealous , :mrgreen: great pics everyone


----------

